# Alpine White E60 (Photoshopped)



## Closer (Apr 9, 2002)

We havent seen any AW E60s yet, so here we go..... :bigpimp:


----------



## Closer (Apr 9, 2002)




----------



## MotorenWerke (Apr 24, 2002)

Well, while e65s (66/67/68) look better in darker colors, I definitely think that e60s look better in lighter colors, and excellent in alpine white :thumbup:


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

looks like a bottle of whiteout, but I like it.


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

1st pic does not look bad at all.
I dont wanna say it, but I think im starting to get used to it


----------



## mquetel (Jan 30, 2003)

Closer said:


> *We havent seen any AW E60s yet, so here we go..... :bigpimp: *


The E60 looks great in AW and you have mad PShop skills. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Phil F (Mar 16, 2003)

Yeah, AW is great . But this is still the ugliest vehicle BMW has ever produced.


----------



## gr8330 (Mar 31, 2002)

Damn, that trunk is ugly :thumbdwn:


----------

